# Jumpinpin tomorrow 15th Dec



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

FINALLY getting into the water! Leaving Cabbage Tree Pt boat ramp for a paddle into Cobby Cobby Passage at 0700 . Low tide then, hoping I can still sneak in the western end. Tide will push me back home whens I get tired 

Thought I'd try somewhere I'm familiar with for my first trip. Dream is to tempt a Jack or flatty into comitting suicide.

Any one wanting a laugh is welcome.

Catch ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Unless something else comes up, I'll be there.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Goodluck.


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

No worries Zone.

My mate with a 2 man yak is coming along as well, so hope to see you there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I also wouldn't mind checking out the Gold Coast Seaway and maybe trolling up and down along the beaches.


----------

